# 2006 Passat - Replacing Headlight Bulb



## cschurwon (Dec 17, 2008)

My headlight bulbs need replacing. I know this is a relatively simply fix, but would like some instruction. Does anyone have a picture diagram or step by step instructions on how to replace the headlight bulbs? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Passat - Replacing Headlight Bulb (cschurwon)*

Email me:
(email removed, solution seen below)
and I'll send you the PDF's from the Bentley. 
As a moderator I'm usually able to add attachments to posts w/o hosting but for some reason the lighting forum isn't allowing it right now (and I'm a bit lazy to host it on my website right now). 
<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0">


_Modified by nater at 9:48 AM 9-15-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

if you hellas (it will say on the assembly)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=2706234
and...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4161259


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_if you hellas (it will say on the assembly)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=2706234
and...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4161259

Thanks Tan (for the second link)...
Don't email me - as I'm going to email you the PDF's that are in the second thread mentioned above.


----------



## cschurwon (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: 2006 Passat - Replacing Headlight Bulb (nater)*

Thanks for the links. I was able to replace them without any instruction. But I will keep them for future reference.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Passat - Replacing Headlight Bulb (cschurwon)*

l


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Passat - Replacing Headlight Bulb (nater)*

Here is a thread I made in the testing forum where I'm able to put attachments into a post....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4564892
That thread will give you the factory repair manual for replacing your halogen bulbs whether you have the Hella or Valeo variety.


----------



## rr1903 (Aug 28, 2010)

*headlight*

where did you get the pdf or video

Thanks in advance Ron


----------



## MomoHira (Jun 9, 2011)

*2006 passat replace headlight*

Hi,
Can you please send me the pdf for replacing the passat's headlight.


----------



## anon3803 (Aug 7, 2011)

*2006 Passat headlight bulb replacement*

Does anyone still have one of the pdfs with directions and pictures they can send me? Thank you.


----------



## vwkaferfan (Nov 25, 2001)

*Folks, I could use this as well...*

Does anyone have the PDFs? I need to do this TODAY or get pulled over. 

vwkaferfan


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

here's the instructions:

1. Open hood
2. Locate headlight low beam cover (it's the biggest rubber cover) & pull it off.
3. Reach in, grab the bulb connector, twist counter clockwise to remove (Hella & Late Valeo). Early Valeo just pulls out. Take note of the position of the tab that sticks out of the bulb.
4. Separate Bulb from holder:
4a. Hella: pry off the metal cover holding the bulb to the plastic connector
4b. Late Valeo: pry bulb off of plastic connector
5. Install is reverse of removal.


----------

